# Lidl Thinner Alert



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Saw this lacquer thinner in Lidl, 1 Litre for £2.50. It's made by Baufix who actually make decent paints from what I understand. Anyway, could this be used for thinning base coat for my alloy wheels, or is it really just a cleaner for washing out my airbrush or something. For the price either way it's probabaly worth getting.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

do not use for any automotive purposes read the back label


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

It cleans paint off tiled floors and glass nicely and at that price I’m just pouring it out!

The hammer chisel they are selling at the moment is very good, too

P


----------

